# The Chobay Pretreatment Booth 1.0



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

The ghetto-ness of my booth is humorous, but it does the job for now..

Veloci Jet box - FREE
Gildan box - Free
Home Depot shop light - $13
Home Depot bolts/washers to hold up light - $2
metal ruler (secret weapon to lay down fibers) - $1

Total cost = $16

v1.1 will have an upgrade to the gildan box, maybe mdf or some other material that is smoother..


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

chobay said:


> The ghetto-ness of my booth is humorous, but it does the job for now..
> 
> Veloci Jet box - FREE
> Gildan box - Free
> ...


I'm jealous ours doesn't have the light feature....LOL! great work Chobay!


----------



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sweet. I'm thinking about making something like this. You didn't list the cost of that grayish-silverish adhesive that connects them together. How much was that and where was your source? I also am having trouble finding a velocijet box for less than $10,000... Can you tell me where the free ones can be found?


----------



## PPop (Jan 18, 2009)

You can also build a little longer lasting box out of pine, melamine or plywood... Plexi would be nice for the T-Shirt support...

Seriously move your 'booth' way far away from that really nice lacquer chest...


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

essen48183 said:


> Sweet. I'm thinking about making something like this. You didn't list the cost of that grayish-silverish adhesive that connects them together. How much was that and where was your source? I also am having trouble finding a velocijet box for less than $10,000... Can you tell me where the free ones can be found?


Oh right, I forgot the cost of the duct tape.. You're right, I guess 'technically', that box cost me $17,000..


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Here are some pics of one that is for sale on eBay right now for $475. Doesn't say who makes it or anything. But the pics may help inspire some ideas.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

dhearn said:


> Here are some pics of one that is for sale on eBay right now for $475. Doesn't say who makes it or anything. But the pics may help inspire some ideas.


That's sold by a member of this board. I would buy it but it doesn't look like the bed angle is adjustable. (I don't like the angle)


----------



## InkThreadable (Jul 23, 2011)

I use a Spray-Tan booth / tent, with a shop fitting that holds cards to put a coathanger on. It works well to keep the pretreatments going all over everything but I need a better way to hold the t-shirt as at the moment it is just on a hanger and is very flimsy so its difficult to get an even coat.


----------

